# Silver LOB



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

For those of you looking for a possible entry point in PMs, we currently have a set up for a potential bottom in silver and gold. We might see $14-$17 silver and gold close to $1000. While it is not guaranteed, the potential exists.

Should this set up play out and we get new lows in both, the next longer-term target off the silver low will be $60-$80 while gold should rise well above $2K.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm going to agree with you. There may be a little more down side, but I don't think that anyone that buys now will regret it in a few years. I will be buying more in the next few weeks.


----------



## Cabowabo (Nov 6, 2012)

When will it hit $17 bucks an ounce?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Marcus said:


> For those of you looking for a possible entry point in PMs, we currently have a set up for a potential bottom in silver and gold. We might see $14-$17 silver and gold close to $1000. While it is not guaranteed, the potential exists.
> 
> Should this set up play out and we get new lows in both, the next longer-term target off the silver low will be $60-$80 while gold should rise well above $2K.


Can you provide the theories behind your statement?

Do you have good reasons to believe this will occur, and why?


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

He is basing his comments on technical analysis.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The COMEX (Commodity Exchange, Inc., a division of the New York Mercantile Exchange (NYMEX)) is on the verge of default. We could see metals prices go vertical as all the paper metals owners realise their metals have been stolen from them and as further metal price manipulation is ended.

When gold is $5,000 an ounce it won't matter much if you bought it at $1500 or $1200 or $1,000.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

Marcus said:


> For those of you looking for a possible entry point in PMs, we currently have a set up for a potential bottom in silver and gold. We might see $14-$17 silver and gold close to $1000. While it is not guaranteed, the potential exists. Should this set up play out and we get new lows in both, the next longer-term target off the silver low will be $60-$80 while gold should rise well above $2K.


How soon do you see it hitting 17? Been watching it waiting for it to hit 18.50


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> He is basing his comments on technical analysis.


Geek is correct. I'm using Elliott Wave Theory developed by Ralph Nelson Elliott back in the 1930s. It uses the fractals and the Fibonacci Series to predict support and resistance levels. For those of you well-versed in mathematics, _phi_ (φ) represents the Golden ratio and has been known for at least 2,400 years. It is heavily used in EWT.

For those of you asking when, you have to understand how Elliott Wave Theory works. The count *can* be invalidated which also would invalidate the set up. But should the count be correct, it'll happen within weeks.

Everyone has heard of 2 steps forward and 1 step back. With EWT, it's actually 3 steps forward and 2 steps back in an impulsive wave.

It sounds kind of crazy, I know. But I can tell you that it does work with the proper set ups. Cycle lengths can range from centuries down to minutes depending on what chart you're using.

How do I know it works? I've come very close to replacing the income from my job the last few months by trading in the stock market using the system. But I'm also very experienced in investing since I've been doing it off and on for 30 years.

If you want to know a little bit more about it, PM me and I'll tell you the site I use.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Dumb question. I follow the thread okay but what the heck does LOB mean? I'm sure it's something simple that I'm missing but I am drawing a blank.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

LOB= look out below
That means the price can drop very quickly like a waterfall, especially if it's in a wave 3 down.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks Marcus, I knew it had to be something simple


----------

